# Restless and exhausted baby just can't sleep or stay asleep



## Dot-to-Dot

I have a 4.5 month old who can't nap or sleep well at night. I have no reason to suspect anything in my diet, and yet I've gone through all sorts of trial and error with eliminating things. She's no constipated or even unhappy really....she will fall asleep for about 2 minutes and then just...wake up! Wake up perfectly happy! If I just go with it, she is yawning and her eyes are red and she is soooo tired just 5 minutes later. I know her body needs and wants sleep. She does the same thing whether she's in a carrier (have tried several) or next to me in bed. Her limbs are ridiculously restless and she just flaps her arms and legs all. the. time. She's always waving her arms and seems like she grabbing for something in the air, but if my body is there for her to grab and clutch, instead her arms flail and slap me (on my face, arm, chest, etc...it's pretty annoying and certainly not conducive to sleeping for any of us). We've tried swaddling, skin-to-skin, a motorized swing, bouncing on a yoga ball, a box fan, blackout curtains, wearing her for her naps, etc. and so on. We've tried everything that I know of. I spend hours trying to get her to sleep and it yields anywhere from 2 minutes to 20 minutes of sleep. (My toddler is not happy with this).

I'm not looking for 3 hours naps or a baby who sleeps through the night. But, waking every hour at night suggests she's not getting what she needs for a 4 month old, especially if she isn't really napping either (20 minute naps on average and only about 2 of those during the day).

Any ideas for a VERY restless baby who is obviously tired but wakes from nothing 2 minutes into a nap?


----------



## greenmulberry

Do you think she could be teething? It's early for teeth but some babies DO get teeth that early.

Also, I have an 8 month old. She is my only child. But, over her lifetime so far the pendulum has swung back and forth wildly between her being a great and a terrible sleeper. So this could just be a phase?

I have read on here quite a bit that some babies have reflux, and benefit from sleeping upright. I don't have any experience with this but it occured to me this could be a cause of her frequent wakings.


----------



## Mommel

My babe will be four weeks old tomorrow and is doing the same thing... not sleeping until we are both in tears and exhausted... and it's because he is teething, believe it or not! Yes, at four weeks. Some babes are actually BORN with teeth. I've been using Hyland's teething remedy and plan to express some breast milk onto a wash cloth to freeze for him to suck on as well...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenmulberry*
> 
> Do you think she could be teething? It's early for teeth but some babies DO get teeth that early.


----------



## justrose13

two words: chamomile tea (for baby)

google it!


----------



## LynnS6

The symptoms you describe can also be a sign of sleep apnea.


----------



## malayasmommy

My 6-month-old sounds very similar to your babe. Within the last 4-5 days we bought those special swaddling blankets, the kind that have the velcro on it. My DS was "breaking out" of his blankets and then waking himself up when his arms would flail. While he hasn't slept great by any means, the swaddle blankets help because we can velcro his arms in really tight. I feel like I'm putting a straight jacket on the poor little guy, but anything that helps him sleep is good by me! We bought them at Babies R Us, if that helps. Good luck!


----------



## porttack

Dot-to-Dot, have you tried taking her to craniosacral therapy? Sometimes they can do wonders for sleep. Several friends have had good things to say about babies sleeping better after CT visits.


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

Thank you ladies! Yes, I'm sure she is teething. She seemed to be born teething, as did my older dd. We use Hyland's teething tablets and they don't seem to make a difference at all. I also make her "mamacicles". She loves them, but they only help for the few minutes that they last and then she's miserable again. While I'm sure the teething makes it difficult for her to settle at times, there are also times when she goes to sleep easily and sleeps deeply (as in, mouth gaping open and doing that little baby snoring sound) but then wakes within minutes. I don't think teething would wake her from a deep sleep and if it did, I don't think she'd wake happily the way she does ya know? If pain were waking her, I'd expect the behavior you see when something like gas wakes a baby - crying, grimacing, etc.

We have all the velcro swaddles out there and also a wombie. None of these products yield longer naps unforuntately.

We have tried chiropractor treatments but not craniosacral therapy...hmmm, I wonder if anyone in my smallish town even offers that. I'll look into it. My step-mom was so perplexed and concerned by the baby's lack of sleep (and my consequent misery) that, when she ran out of solutions she just sent a card with money and said to use to towards something, anything! that might help. So maybe I could use that for craniosacral treatment. Thank you!


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

Researched the chamomile tea thing...saw some people who swear by it and also some horror stories. Not so sure about giving a young baby anything but breastmilk. I would like to think it would work. I'm scared to try it though. I already have to give her a little amount of water in order to give her a powdered probiotic and I think it's probably dangerous to give a baby too much water when they aren't meant to be drinking water at all in the first place, right? Not yet sure how I feel about that one.


----------



## justrose13

horror stories?! off to search google...


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

Yeah...I am thinking that some people maybe gave like a whole tea cup full to a baby when you maybe should only give a syringe full? And excessive amounts of water maybe had some effect on their kidneys? I'm just guessing. I didn't see any guidelines as far as administering the tea and I could see some people not knowing how damaging too much water can be to an infant. I always think of the well meaning mother who was so poor and she decided to water down the baby's formula to stretch it a little longer and almost killed her baby. She had no idea it could have killed her beloved little baby. While I know not to do that, there could be other things I innocently do without understanding the harm. So unless I am really, really positive it's harmless and my mothering gut says it's okay, I'm extremely hesitant to experiement such things with a newborn.

However....I'm still DESPERATE! This child is so fidgety. Sleep is supposed to slowly get better right?!! She's 5 months old now and it's only getting worse. She was sleeping 4-7 hours at night when she was about a month old. Now it takes about 2-3 hours to get her to sleep at night and then she wakes up every 3 hours or less until morning. This is not fun. I am not enjoying my baby because of this friggin' sleep/restlessness issue.


----------



## Midwesterner04

If you are sure it is teething, have you tried Boiron's homeopathic Camilia? It comes in small single-dose vials, which might address your dosing concerns. It is the only thing that helps my LO when new teeth are about to break through.

For manipulative therapy, maybe your town has a good D.O. who does cranial work? I believe the American Academy of Osteopathy (http://www.academyofosteopathy.org/node/22608) has an online listing of physicians who are certified in osteopathic manipulation.

Good luck!


----------



## deni bronson

Oh my! lol one of my twin girls does that only when she's on her back though. On her tummy, perfect sleep. Seems their moro reflex is just out of control. I notice when she doesn't have someone holding her or she is startled she does it. I was worried at first until I found out all infants do it, she just does it more. It's pretty comical now that I know nothing is actually wrong with her according to the pediatrician. How her eyes get extra wide and her arms are flapping around and her head is just going side to side looking around the room. I recorded it to show her when she gets older  If your baby WASN'T doing that is cause for alarm. Supposedly, it fades after 4 months, not a clue about the restlessness, have you tried playing music, or one of those things that play the fetal heartbeat or sounds of the womb?


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

No, this is way more than Moro Reflex. I know about the natural startle reflex infants have. What my child does (and what her older sister did, too) would be considered excessive and abnormal. The problem (if you can call it that) is that everything looks to be normal and she's perfectly healthy. My older dd is perfectly fine and healthy as a 2 year old and is very bright so I assume that the baby will be fine in time, but she is losing precious sleep, as are we all. She is grumpy because she is tired and so it's become more than a frustration issue and much more than they typical moro reflex thing.

Midwesterner04: Yes, teething, but something more than that, too. She just also happens to be teething. I don't think that's the main issue by any means. But I have seen the Boiron single dose things and thought they were kind of expensive (considering we've spent a fortune on "stuff" to get her to sleep better). But, I did say I was desperate...so maybe on payday I will plunk over more money and hope that makes a difference. I do like that it's specifically for babies and there's no question about the dose.

Thank you for that website! That's exactly what I needed..I couldn't find any docs around here who do cranialsacral stuff so I'll check that out here in a bit. Hopefully I can find someone.

In case someone else is following this thread and exhausting all avenues...I found out that people in my family have a hard time absorbing and using the B vitamins and that we have a lot of restless leg syndrome and stuff like vitiligo in our genes which is related to B deficiency. I started supplementing with B vitamins pretty heavily to saturate the cells and supplement the baby through the breastmilk and then backed off to a smaller dose. At first I thought I noticed a difference, but now that I've given it a couple weeks, I actually don't think there's much difference, if any at all. But I thought I'd include that in case someone searching for help might want to try that for restlessness in themselves or their baby.


----------



## deni bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dot-to-Dot*
> 
> No, this is way more than Moro Reflex. I know about the natural startle reflex infants have. What my child does (and what her older sister did, too) would be considered excessive and abnormal. The problem (if you can call it that) is that everything looks to be normal and she's perfectly healthy. My older dd is perfectly fine and healthy as a 2 year old and is very bright so I assume that the baby will be fine in time, but she is losing precious sleep, as are we all. She is grumpy because she is tired and so it's become more than a frustration issue and much more than they typical moro reflex thing.
> 
> Midwesterner04: Yes, teething, but something more than that, too. She just also happens to be teething. I don't think that's the main issue by any means. But I have seen the Boiron single dose things and thought they were kind of expensive (considering we've spent a fortune on "stuff" to get her to sleep better). But, I did say I was desperate...so maybe on payday I will plunk over more money and hope that makes a difference. I do like that it's specifically for babies and there's no question about the dose.
> 
> Thank you for that website! That's exactly what I needed..I couldn't find any docs around here who do cranialsacral stuff so I'll check that out here in a bit. Hopefully I can find someone.
> 
> In case someone else is following this thread and exhausting all avenues...I found out that people in my family have a hard time absorbing and using the B vitamins and that we have a lot of restless leg syndrome and stuff like vitiligo in our genes which is related to B deficiency. I started supplementing with B vitamins pretty heavily to saturate the cells and supplement the baby through the breastmilk and then backed off to a smaller dose. At first I thought I noticed a difference, but now that I've given it a couple weeks, I actually don't think there's much difference, if any at all. But I thought I'd include that in case someone searching for help might want to try that for restlessness in themselves or their baby.


My daughter that does it is a grump as well because of not sleeping. She sleeps well if she's with me on her tummy, but on her back nope! I do have vertigo myself but the pediatrician told me not to worry, it's normal for some babies. Talk to a doctor about it, hopefully everything will be fine.


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deni bronson*
> 
> My daughter that does it is a grump as well because of not sleeping. She sleeps well if she's with me on her tummy, but on her back nope! I do have vertigo myself but the pediatrician told me not to worry, it's normal for some babies. Talk to a doctor about it, hopefully everything will be fine.


Oh, I should clarify that when I say everything checks out and she's considered perfectly fine, that the doctor has actually checked her out and knows all about my frustrations. He's very attentive and I can really trust him. I consider him to be rare in his field...and he has no solution to offer me. He believes that she's just like this. I agree to an extent. If he lost as much sleep as I do or experienced the minute to minute frustration day in and day out, I think he'd be eager to figure it out instead of stopping with, "that's just how she is". Sadly, I fear there is no solution, but that won't stop me from trying.  We also allow her to sleep on her belly. Doesn't seem to make a difference. We've tried every position including just allowing her to sleep on my chest every night. I would think most babies are quite soothed on their mommy's chest, especially just after nursing but she is still incredibly restless and wiggly and it still takes a great deal of ssshhhing, swaddling, bouncing, etc to get her to sleep. Sometimes I just have to lay her in the crib and let her "work it out". She doesn't cry but she makes a LOT of noise (grunting, off and on fussing, talking, humming, etc.)


----------



## kathrineg

I'm really sorry. Can you get help and get a nice long nap (or several?)

This sounds so hard on everyone.


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

Just called our local Babies R Us and they have the Camilia stuff WAY cheaper than what I saw at the little natural health food store. Just sent husband out to get that AND their version of colic relief. Finger crossed.


----------



## justrose13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dot-to-Dot*
> 
> Just called our local Babies R Us and they have the Camilia stuff WAY cheaper than what I saw at the little natural health food store. Just sent husband out to get that AND their version of colic relief. Finger crossed.


really... I was just looking at that stuff online... but if I could just run to BRU tomorrow... I really like the idea of that more than the tea, at least until he's drinking water. thx for all the info! good luck! let us know if it helps.


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

Babies R Us only have one box left which was encouraging, like they can't keep it in stock. So last night I did not swaddle the baby for the first time and decided to lay her to bed in her crib in her room but she normally sleeps in a co sleeper next to our bed. It was so unlike me to do that...I didn't plan to do it I just...did it and I'm not even sure why. I nursed her, gave her the Camilia then rocked her in her room in dim lighting. Without the swaddle she was all over the place. She literally was on the floor at my feet twice as she contorted her body between my knees and then practically dove to the floor. Her body was INSANELY restless and fidgety and she is so strong. I just sort of let her move as needed but within reason - otherwise she'd have been wriggling around all over the floor. Eventually she just sort of slowed down and finally relaxed in my arms. When she was almost asleep, I laid her on her belly to sleep and she slept for 6 hours! Normally it takes us up to 3 hours to help get stay asleep as she wakes up over and over and over again. I could not believe it! I went in to nurse her at 1:30 and then she slept for another 4 hours. Nursed her again and after that she really had trouble staying asleep. (5:30 am) I ended up swaddling her and going in several times to pat her and put the paci back in until I gave up around 7:00.

I don't know if she slept better because she wasn't in my room (ya know like her proximity to the breast maybe?) or because of the Camilia, but I'm gonna try the exact same approach tonight! However, I was already bummed that she doesn't sleep with us and now I'm bummed that she's not even sleeping next to us. It feels too early for that and yet, if it wasn't working for whatever reason, I do think I should take note and figure out the best way for her to sufficiently rest her body for optimal health and well being.


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

Hmmm...night #2 with Camilia and she's awake after only 45 minutes. :\

Update:

Okay, so night #2 didn't go quite as easily as night #1 but after a rough hour she actually did really well! She slept for 6 hours again and after nursing slept another 4 hours. I ended up giving her two vials of the Camilia last night whereas the first night I only had to give her 1. Still not sure if it has helped her to be in her crib or if it's the Camilia...still feeling sad that she sleeps better in her room than our room. DD1 was that way, too. Trying not to take it personally









She seems MUCH better able to self soothe in her crib than in the co sleeper so naps seem to be a bit better too though she is still incredibly restless. It's just that the restlessness doesn't seem to leave her upset as before. I don't know. I am totally perplexed honestly.


----------



## deni bronson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dot-to-Dot*
> 
> Researched the chamomile tea thing...saw some people who swear by it and also some horror stories. Not so sure about giving a young baby anything but breast milk. I would like to think it would work. I'm scared to try it though. I already have to give her a little amount of water in order to give her a powdered probiotic and I think it's probably dangerous to give a baby too much water when they aren't meant to be drinking water at all in the first place, right? Not yet sure how I feel about that one.


Giving them water as long as it's nursery water isn't dangerous per say, it just causes them to fill faster without getting the proper amount of nutrients. Is she getting any more sleep now? Mine still flaps her arms as I know of currently, but she would actually start crying really bad, I suspect a nightmare at that point.


----------



## malayasmommy

Dot-to-dot---how has it been the last few nights? I've been following your thread as we are in a similar situation (non sleeping/napping baby and an older child). I have also loosely swaddled my baby and he moves on his own to his tummy, where he sleeps BETTER but not great (3 hour stretches instead of 1.5 hours). Right now he is sleeping in his swing with music going--I hate that he's in the swing but he needs sleep SOOOO badly that I'm wondering if he just needs to catch up somehow to sleep better overall. Was just wondering if your DD was still out of your room...? Been thinking of trying that with my little guy but it makes me sad to think about him sleeping away from me!


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

If my dd would sleep in the swing, I would do it. She won't. I think you're right that he probably just needs it so badly that you gotta do what ya gotta do. Okay, so yes she's still in her own room. I still have the co sleeper here next to my bed and I seriously get sad every time I walk past it. I feel silly, but on some level, even though the nights were miserable, I miss her sleeping in here. This may be our last baby because I have debilitating pregnancies (hyperemesis gravidarum) and it makes me sad to think that I just won't be co sleeping.

She's been going down a lot more easily. Some nights a bit tougher than others, but we are not spending the 2-3 hours we used to. It's crazy! I just sit there on the couch waiting for her to wake up, but she doesn't! However, she is waking every 2.5-4 hours. Four hours I can handle, but every 2.5 hours still doesn't seem right. She actually wakes happy too...so I don't think she's cold, hot, scared, etc. And it's hard to believe she's hungry after 2.5 hours at night. If I let her be for awhile (we have a video monitor so I watch to see that she's okay) she starts to get upset and it just goes on until she's crying so I go in. When I go in and she sees me, she smiles and coos and is just so happy to see me. But she makes it clear that she definitely wants to nurse. I'm positive that if I just took her out to the living room to play at 2am or whenever that she'd love that and wouldn't actually need/want to nurse. But SOMETHING wakes her...and then she wants to nurse back to sleep. If only that something wouldn't wake her. At least if it wouldn't wake her any more frequently than 4 hours.

The biggest consistent improvement since Camilia/moving her to her room is that she's less fussy and less resistent to falling asleep for her initial bedtime. So while I'm not getting any more sleep than before really, the nighttime scene is less draining and stressful. She is still wildly restless when awake. I was trying to nurse her this morning and she was sort of pushing off on the arm of the couch and she was practically man-handling me as she rocked my body all about the couch as I tried to hold on to her. (and she's in the 99th percentile, so she's a BIG baby). Arms and legs flailing everywhere but latched on as tight as could be. I think if I'd gotten up and walked around she would have paddled through the air to stay afloat and latched on tight enough to hang on without me holding her. It's craaaazy!


----------



## Mollergs

Thank you so much for posting this. I am really in the same boat w my 6.5 month old. She started the same behavior shortly after 4 months. Previously had slept thru night although only took half hour naps. Since 4 months we've had a steady decline she now wakes up every hour and on really bad nights is rocking and flailing so much she won't even latch on (We co sleep). Sometimes she does that during breast feeds during day too but generally those r better. We have also tried so many things. Recently stared swaddling and that helps decrease the motion and make getting to sleep better, but she still wakes up so frequently. I didn't want to do the crib thing cause I felt like something was keeping her from deep sleep and it would be doubly cruel to leave her to deal w that and adjust to new sleeping arrangements, but based on your success I think I'll try it! Could it be as simple as I'm not ready to let go but she is? It all started w her becoming more fidgety on the breast like she didn't want to be there anymore or didn't like falling asleep that way anymore. Whatever it is, I too am desperate to figure out as I am so stressed seeing my baby sleep deprived and myself as well! Please post more if you r having continued success.


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

Yes! I didn't want to further exacerbate her struggles by leaving her alone in a big, cold, crib. Ha! That's how I saw it...this big empty space that was scary and cold. Obviously, she did not see it that way and feels warm, safe and comfortable there. It's like you say, she was ready for some space but I was not (still am not) ready to let go. We are having continued success on most nights. Not consistently, but still it's much better than before. I do not swaddle her anymore and she is using one of those tag blankets to soothe herself to sleep. She rubs the tags when I put her down in there after nursing (still awake but drowsy). I've had to experiment with how I lay her down. She was doing the best on her belly, but now she has learned to push up on all fours and just wants to practice that all night long so that has thrown off our prior success. Now that she is accustomed to using the tag blanket to get to sleep, she has had a little more success at nap time and even had a 2 hour nap last weekend! It's like she really needed help finding something to soothe herself.

We're still using the Camilia (1-3 per night but sometimes we forget and it's been okay). I now lay her on her side, tucked up against the side of the crib and I tuck the tag blanket into her arms and facilitate her rubbing them until she's doing it herself and then she'll put herself to sleep. However...when she wakes at about 3-4 hours, she is unable to put herself to sleep again without nursing. I really don't think she's hungry...and she's in the 99th percentile so the child ain't starving!...but she seems so wide awake at that point that nothing will soothe her except nursing. I REALLY wish I could get her to extend that first stint of sleep a little bit.


----------



## chaiteach

Just found this thread after googling fidgety five month old not sleeping!! Our second son is 5.5 months old and both Dot's and the previous poster's babies sound JUST like him! I've been thinking the same thing about moving him from the cosleeper into the crib in our older son's room (he's 3 and sleeps through the night fine). Part of me isn't ready to let go of my cuddly baby, but the sleep is getting worse and worse, and I'm starting to get desperate! Like your baby, he's huge--shouldn't need milk all night long! Also has gotten super fidgety on the breast during the day--pushing off with his arms and legs almost like he doesn't want it, but nursing with a passion at the same time--such a crack up to watch but also annoying trying to hold on to him because he's nearly 21 lbs!

Would love to hear how you all are doing now that it's several months later! How did it all turn out???


----------



## Hannahkatiebell

Yes, I'm curious to know how it's going? Our DS is eight months and doing the same things at night. He wakes after short stints at night and is incredibly restless all night. I feel like I have a newborn!


----------



## rainface

My daughter is a really fidgety nurser too...she's just too busy to eat much during the day so she nurses quite a bit at night. And she'll wake up 45 minutes or so after she goes down to tank up some more. At 8 months she's over 22 lbs so it hurts when she starts flailing. She's a happy girl though, so I'm not too worried. We swear by Camilia too


----------



## wicked-tired-Ma

Dot-to Dot;
I have been reading through your thread (from a few years back) all morning, the one about your baby being so restless at night and nothing helps, checks out fine with doc, etc.... I'm at the end of my emotional/sleep rope. We have a 6 month old who sounds identical to what you were dealing with. He is WILD at night, wrapping only works for a bit, arms/legs going crazy, will only stay asleep 15-45 minute stretches. (He used to sleep 2 hour stretches and that seems like HEAVEN right now). I too have tried to identify things in my diet (breast milk) or other things that could make me "at fault" (and therefore correctable) but nothing is working. I'm averaging 4 hours or less of sleep TOTAL per night, and that's not a solid 4 hour stretch. My husband and I are beyond exhausted, we both work FT and have a 4 year old. I am desperate. I've been googling too this morning.... Can you please let me know what, if anything, worked for you and your baby? I would love to personally message you also, i just couldnt do it here.


----------



## wicked-tired-Ma

Chaiteach-

I have been reading through threads (from a few years back) all morning, the one about your baby being so restless at night and nothing helps, checks out fine with doc, etc.... I'm at the end of my emotional/sleep rope. We have a 6 month old who sounds identical to what you were dealing with. He weaned himself from nursing at 3 months because he was so wild and flailing around and then he'd have to latch on again, and start all over-- he got so angry he only wanted a bottle (which had only been at night up until then). Now I pump and feed him via bottle. He is WILD at night, swaddling only works for a bit, arms/legs going crazy, will only stay asleep 15-45 minute stretches. (He used to sleep 2 hour stretches and that seems like HEAVEN right now). I too have tried to identify things in my diet (breast milk) or other things that could make me "at fault" (and therefore correctable) but nothing is working. I'm averaging 4 hours or less of sleep TOTAL per night, and that's not a solid 4 hour stretch. My husband and I are beyond exhausted, we both work FT and have a 4 year old. I am desperate. I've been googling too this morning.... Can you please let me know what, if anything, worked for you and your baby?

I've bought rocker slings, miracle blankets, Happiest Baby on the Block DVDs, "how to" sleep books that friends swear by, he's been on reflux meds, etc.... NOTHING is working and the doctor says he's fine and will outgrow it....

Any advice?


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

Just PM'd you.  My kids are both in bed and quietly drifting off to sleep and it's 6:30 pm. I definitely would be happy to share how I did it.


----------



## wrenmoon

Wicked tired- my second baby was like what you describe until she was 15 months old, and my third was showing signs of following that pattern right out if the gate- they both had super fast births under an hour for both and couldn't seem to shake the shock off.

My third baby had four treatments with a cranio sacral practitioner and the flailing kicking arms and legs are totally calm while nursing and sleeping. He was waking every hour and I dreaded bedtime every night, needed me to hold him for every single nap (my second napped only on me until over a year) etc etc

I cannot say enough about cranio sacral therapy. I now have what I would describe as an easy baby. He doesn't sleep through the night by any mean and I don't expect him to at almost 4 months but his nervous system is completely calm 24 hours a day now. He is a different child. In fact the biggest challenge I have at night is figuring out a diaper that will last all night so that I don't have to change him because he will stay asleep through nursing but not a diaper/clothing change. I'm only on MDC at 4:30 am because his diaper leaked all over my bed and I had to wake up so much to change everything that *I* am the sleepless one.
http://craniosacraltherapy.org might list practitioners near you.

Good luck tired mamas. I totally feel your pain.


----------



## cynthiamoon

Wrenmoon might have covered it with her link, but I just wanted to add that craniosacral isn't usually done by doctors as implied by a post earlier in the thread but rather chiropractors and sometimes other independent practitioners.

Other than that, I just wish you luck and eventual peace


----------



## Shebby

This is my baby also! So relieved to hear I'm not the only one. I'm so exhausted some days I can barely function. My baby is now 6 months and has been waking hourly sometimes more since 4 months. She also kicks and flails or rolls around all night even when she's not crying and waking. I just don't understand it! For 6weeks to 4 months she would sleep 6 to 7 hours straight, wake to eat and sleep for another 3 hours. I don't understand how or why this changed. The ped says she will outgrow it but it concerns me that the change was so drastic. I'm seriously at my wits end!


----------



## kprice09

Dot to dot will you please pm me on how you got your baby to sleep? Im experincing the dame issue. Its not only hard to get him to sleep but eat also. Have a 6.5 month old


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

Just sent you a message, kprice!


----------



## mrsskalko

Yes! Help me too!


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

Just sent you a PM mrsskalko!


----------



## oceanmamafarmer

can you pm here too?







or maybe just post, for all us tired, exhausted mamas?


----------



## Midwesterner04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cynthiamoon*
> 
> Wrenmoon might have covered it with her link, but I just wanted to add that craniosacral isn't usually done by doctors as implied by a post earlier in the thread but rather chiropractors and sometimes other independent practitioners.
> 
> Other than that, I just wish you luck and eventual peace


I think the post mentioned was mine. I don't have personal experience with craniosacral, but my daughter has had wonderful results with cranial osteopathy. That is done by D.O.s, who are physicians (including our pediatrician). Because it is care from a doctor, our insurance covers it with only an eight dollar out-of-network copay. Cranialacademy.org lists doctors who are certified in cranial osteopathic manipulation. I can't say enough good things about osteopathic manipulation, and I recommend it, but I also know that chiropractic work and craniosacral are almost miraculous for other people. I think those are great-sounding options, too.


----------



## sleepdeprived5

Our stories seem so similar.. Even down to the hyperemesis gravidarum. My youngest sounds so much like yours and he is now 12 months and its still going on. I just don't know what to do anymore. Were you ever able to find a solution? Please help if you can! I'm desperate...


----------



## cynthiamoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Midwesterner04*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cynthiamoon*
> 
> Wrenmoon might have covered it with her link, but I just wanted to add that craniosacral isn't usually done by doctors as implied by a post earlier in the thread but rather chiropractors and sometimes other independent practitioners.
> 
> Other than that, I just wish you luck and eventual peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the post mentioned was mine. I don't have personal experience with craniosacral, but my daughter has had wonderful results with cranial osteopathy. That is done by D.O.s, who are physicians (including our pediatrician). Because it is care from a doctor, our insurance covers it with only an eight dollar out-of-network copay. Cranialacademy.org lists doctors who are certified in cranial osteopathic manipulation. I can't say enough good things about osteopathic manipulation, and I recommend it, but I also know that chiropractic work and craniosacral are almost miraculous for other people. I think those are great-sounding options, too.
Click to expand...

Oh, I see. I somehow missed that we were talking about different things! Thanks for the very useful clarification.


----------



## lesi00

Dot-to-dot will you please message me as well? I just spent two hours getting my daughter to fall asleep (like every night).


----------



## jldumm

Dot to dot. If you have the miracle cure. That would be awesome to know #4 is a sleep fighter, and wakes ever y hour or so!!!


----------



## mcq317

Dot to dot please let me know your secret... Having similar issues with 5.5 month old daughter!


----------



## cynthiamoon

So, IDK if this will help you ladies at all, but after my daughter developed some similar habits, we tried a modified, low to no cry version of graduated extinction and on day 8 of this new regime I've gone from fighting and wrestling Julia to sleep for 45 mins to setting her down after a 10 minute or so bedtime routine and then listening to her settle herself down, whine a little, and then fall asleep on her own. I am certain she is 100% happier than when I was trying to forcefully soothe her. Even though what we did is not a 100% no-cry method, she is actually crying less now overall than when I was trying to put her to sleep in my presence. My little one is just very easily stimulated and gets too excited and distracted when I am around! Now, when she sees me going for the door, she flips onto her belly facing the wall and starts to get comfy. So cute! PM me if interested, though I know Mothering is pretty strict about anything other than no-cry methods being discussed, I think what we did is still very sensitive and AP-conscious, though not strictly speaking AP. That's just not what worked for our LO.


----------



## cynthiamoon

I will add that this has done nothing to settle her chaotic "schedule" but it's better than the wrestling match we had going on before. Seriously... at a certain point, a swaddle becomes a straightjacket.


----------



## mom-of-4

I am having some of the same similar problems. My little guy is almost 3 months old.

He's very "noisy" (grunting/snoring, sounds congested), and sleeps OK in his Rock n Play or the swing.

But he's restless at times, arms flailing, constantly startling, poking and scratching and grabbing at his face, crying out then falling back to sleep only to fidget and fuss.

He was diagnosed with reflux at day 9 of life, but we only did precautions with him (ie-keeping upright after feedings, thickening his feeds) and no meds. That seems to have cleared up, but I wonder if this is what startles him, or if there is something else.

He will only nap for maybe 10-15 minutes in his crib-he will sleep really well then startle a few times then screams and cries, and he's never liked being swaddled, as he always found a way out.

Yesterday he only slept for maybe 45 min from sun up to sun down, and today is sleeping fool-obviously since he didn't yesterday. He's quiet now because he is sleeping on my chest, but this is a rarity that he's be so quiet for even this past hour.

My doctor says it's just him, but I can't help but think something is causing this!

Is it the reflux, is he ADHD, or does he have sleep apnea? ( I work in the neuro field so I'm probably a little more hypersensitive to these areas anyhow.)

Any thoughts?


----------



## lou10mcv

Dot to dot help! I'm experiencing the same with my 6 month old 😢 How did you get your baby to sleep more peacefully? Thanks in advance 😴


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

mom-of-4: That sounds just like my girls were. Unfortunately, I do think some babies are just like that. It's not atypical for a 3 month old to have poor sleeping patterns, to startle themselves awake and to hate swaddling. (definitely no way to determine if a baby is ADD but I had that in the back of my head all the time since it runs in our family a lot. My first restless baby is now a fairly calm, well mannered 4.5 year old with incredible focus and self control...so definitely don't jump to ADD based on what you're seeing right now.) I have a recommendation for you once the baby is closer to 6 months old, but until then I think this is just him. We went through the whole reflux thing, too. Meds didn't really help. Tried chiro, different swaddles, different wraps and carriers, the rock n play sleeper, etc. Nothing worked for more than 1 night. In hindsight, I would have given up dairy. Like for 6 weeks at least to see if that would have made a difference. If I have another baby I will stop dairy toward the end of my pregnancy and start out dairy free. It's actually common in other cultures because it is known to aggravate babies through breast milk. You might try that until baby turns 6 months and then if it still hasn't improved, shoot me a message.

lou10mcv, I sent you a PM


----------



## cclight

Dot-toDot, can you help me too? This sounds just like my LO. We have tried EVERYTHING-includning craniosacral and a total elimination diet for me. Nothing helps. In fact, things seems to just get worse and worse. I am desperate for answers! Thank you in advance!


----------



## lunaazul

Dot-to-dot I'd like to know as well. I have a five month old and poor thing can't sleep well. Sheslept good up until three months and since she is so jumpy. I can get her sleepy but shell wake herself up all workedup and crying everytime. I'm a first time mom and feel terrible!!!!


----------



## Dot-to-Dot

lunaazul, just saw this and messaged you. We used to spend hours of baby crying in our arms at night and neither of us could keep her happy. I have years of experience with infants and so I tend to know a lot of tricks for soothing and I am naturally good with positions and such but my daughter was just too over-tired ALL of the time to calm herself down. Hopefully my message will help you.


----------



## stephomitcho

Dot
Can you pm me please? DD is about to turn 6 months and what you described has been our life for two months. Started with teething and an illness but now keeps going on.


----------



## georgiamama14

Dot to Dot another desperate mama here! My four month old is acting the exact same way and I'm dying. Lol. I just joined the site and would love to hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## girlintrouble

Hello Dot to Dot. My daughter is almost 7 months old. Takes 30 min naps during the day. She moves a lot when she sleeps at night. I am tired and frustrated. I would love to hear from you too. Thanks in advance. : )


----------



## girlintrouble

. I was going to reply to your PM but could not find the reply thingee lol. I guess from being sleep deprived. Thank you Dot to Dot for your PM. I really appreciate it. : )


----------



## sevans

Hello Dot to Dot, I am having the same problems with my 7 month old, he takes 15 minute naps during the day and very over-tired all the time, could you please pm me with what you did to help your daughter sleep?


----------



## tired-Ma

*Restless Baby*

My baby is 8 months old, and is the SAME way!! He's never been a good sleeper. It's so draining. I love him with every breath in my body, but I get so frustrated because he will sleep for 2 hours and wake up ALL night long.


----------



## maximomof6

Dot to dot, I'm a mom of six...this isn't my first rodeo, but this is my first restless baby they nothing helps. I've tried everything you did, and then some...craniosacral, chiro, essential oils, sounds machines, grounding mat, Camilia, hylands, every positioner, wrap, swing, swaddle and sling you can buy...nothing helps for more than a night. He's almost a year..please pm me. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## First time mommy love

Help. Our daughter just turned 4 months old and is the exact same way. It started 2 weeks ago. Any advice would help greatly! Please message me! I


----------



## First time mommy love

Help our daughter just turned 4 months old and is the exact same way. Please message me!


----------



## jillybean9048

Dot to dot can you help me as well. I have a 7 mo old with similar issues and I am in desperate need of sleep as is he.


----------



## babaloo

Dot-to-Dot said:


> Just PM'd you.  My kids are both in bed and quietly drifting off to sleep and it's 6:30 pm. I definitely would be happy to share how I did it.


Hi dot to dot please can you share how you did, my baba is 3 months old and is waking at 2 am every half an hour.


----------



## oliveyou

Dot to Dot,

Can you help me too? My 4 month old is having the same troubles as the other babies I've been reading about in this thread. Up until this point, I've felt like a capable, patient mother, but the less sleep I get and the more I try and fail to help my little boy fall asleep and stay that way, the more disheartened I get. We've "only" been having trouble for just over 2 weeks now, but it's felt like an eternity and I can't imagine this dragging on for weeks longer!


----------



## helpinghusband

Dot to Dot,


can you help me out too? we are going thru a similar situation and tried countless amounts of swaddles, sleepers, positions etc etc to no avail. could definitely use some advice!!


thank you


----------



## Maleasmommy

Hello, 

I realize your post is several years old but I am just curious if you found anything that worked or if you had to wait for your baby to outgrow his restlessness? My little one is a little over 4 months and sleeps very restlessly. She kicks and coos (in her sleep) throughout the night. I am kind of at my wits end and not getting much sleep since she sleeps in my room:/ I know she isn't well rested as she is cranky throughout the day. I have considered moving her to her own room but I am not ready yet. A little background, she was diagnosed with reflux at 1 month but the medications never really helped and she seems to be outgrowing it. She is possibly teething but has always slept restlessly. She use to sleep reasonably well when we swaddled her but hates it now and breaks out of it in 2 minutes. What is your child's disposition like now? I worry she will be hyperactive since she is so restless. Any advice would be much appreciated Thanks in advance!


----------



## partizanka

Maleasmommy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I realize your post is several years old but I am just curious if you found anything that worked or if you had to wait for your baby to outgrow his restlessness? My little one is a little over 4 months and sleeps very restlessly. She kicks and coos (in her sleep) throughout the night. I am kind of at my wits end and not getting much sleep since she sleeps in my room:/ I know she isn't well rested as she is cranky throughout the day. I have considered moving her to her own room but I am not ready yet. A little background, she was diagnosed with reflux at 1 month but the medications never really helped and she seems to be outgrowing it. She is possibly teething but has always slept restlessly. She use to sleep reasonably well when we swaddled her but hates it now and breaks out of it in 2 minutes. What is your child's disposition like now? I worry she will be hyperactive since she is so restless. Any advice would be much appreciated Thanks in advance!


Sorry to hear that your baby has reflux and is not sleeping well. My son had to be on medications for over a year for his reflux to go away. Try raising head side of his mattress by layering something underneath it, so that his head level is higher than the rest of the body. See if this helps with reflux and general sleep pattern.

My trick for my son to nap longer was to walk outside and once asleep bring him inside with his snowsuit on and have him sleep with windows open. I guess it worked because he was cozy in a tight snowsuit. He is a winter baby, so that worked in the winter. But when it became warmer we used Sleepy Wings jacket. It not only helped him nap longer, but he finally slept through the night. What I like about it is that it's not a swaddle, but acts like one. My son likes to sleep with his arms up, so this was a perfect solution. They sell it on Amazon, but I found it on novababywear.com for cheaper price.


----------



## Sleeplessirishmammy

Dot-to-Dot said:


> Just PM'd you.  My kids are both in bed and quietly drifting off to sleep and it's 6:30 pm. I definitely would be happy to share how I did it.


Hi dot-to-dot
I would be so grateful if you could let me know how you resolved this problem. My little girl is 8 months old has been like this since about 3 months I think. I am utterly exhausted & never get more than 4 hours sleep. The problem is exactly as you described. I've been off dairy for a couple of weeks now but haven't noticed much improvement .
Thanks!


----------



## Kerry Harley

First time mommy love said:


> Help. Our daughter just turned 4 months old and is the exact same way. It started 2 weeks ago. Any advice would help greatly! Please message me! I


Babies go through big changes around four months of age. They babble more, put their hands to their mouth and begin to want to roll. This can influence sleep. Some parents feel like all the practice they have done trying to help their baby sleep has all gone out the window.
There are some strategies you can try such as continuing to swaddle and also to know that sometimes little ones start to wake more at night at this age than they may have at three months.
Keep going and if I can help you further, please let me know.


----------



## Helln78

Just wondering whether anyone has any success stories with these problems in their babies? My son is just over 3 months old and sounds very much like this, the restlessness has only just started in the past few weeks.
My daughter (now 2.5 years) was a terrible sleeper from day 1 so you can imagine my relief when my newborn son slept for 2 hours per nap and went for 4-5 hours at night without waking for a feed. Since the 2 week mark things have declined steadily, he started catnapping in the day for about 30 minutes at a time but would still sleep well at night and even settle himself. I figured out he had a bit of silent reflux and took all the necessary steps to help him (other than medication), however it didn't seem to improve his sleeping habits.
More recently though it takes quite a lot of settling to get him to sleep, he wears an arms up style swaddle suit but his little legs and arms are going at a million miles an hour, two nights ago it took me nearly 1.5 hours to get him to sleep and then he woke up 5 minutes later. He has also been really restless overnight, waking at least 3 times before 7am and wanting to breastfeed to sleep. He is also a big baby (85th percentile) and feeds frequently during the day so I doubt he is actually hungry.
I was thinking it was wind pain at first, or teething pain, even restless legs syndrome.... but came across this thread and it really resonated with me so wanted to check whether any of the other mums who've gone through this have any advice?


----------



## SuzyBelle

I would be interested to know too.....


----------



## medic

I've been through similar circumstances. Except mine was SCREAMING bloody murder for months. I was beginning to have scary, shameful thoughts. For it was almost enough to drive me crazy. I spent hours on Google, calling docs, setting up specialty appointments for gastro and neuro but they wouldn't get us in for weeks. Nobody could or would help. Finally i made an appointment for myself. I felt like my nerves have had enough. I had to bring her in with me. She started her screaming. The appointment immediately became about her, they asked if they could examine her. I'm like HECK YEAH YOU CAN! PLEASE! TELL ME WHAT'S WRONG WITH HER! I, yes I, figured out she had reflux months ago, she was on zantac. And now here stands this doctor who claims the reason she's screaming in pain is bc of reflux. I shook my head, how can this be? She's already medicated for that? Well turns out she had doubled in weight therefore needing her dosage increased. That simple. I went home that day thinking wow if that's all that's wrong I'll be SO happy and relieved. Well, so far so good. I've got a whole new baby that doesn't ring my bell everytime she cries. I mean she isn't perfect, she cries! But this is probably due to her temperament. If you knew mom and dad on a personal level you'd totally get it. Eeek! 
She was born 10wks early. Spent exactly 1month in the nicu. She's so strong and such a fighter. She's so beautiful. I never knew I could make 2 of the most beautiful girls, well with a little help from the husband. No I'm not partial. Lol. I'm 100%, in love with them. 
I know I'm all over the place but didn't know if the newer moms heard about the PURPLE acronym? I was preparing for this. Apparently this can go on until 5-6 months gestational age. I had 3 months left, i thought, of the screaming. But at least i knew i wasn't the only one going through it. I wasn't the only one having the type of thoughts i was having. That helped SO much. Hope this helps somebody. I felt REALLY alone at times and so helpless. Routine helps too. Every night i give her a warm bath, then feed, then bed with white noise. She has a low startle point. We've found white noise helps especially when we're still up making noise. Anyway, best of luck!


----------



## Limitlesslove

Dot to dot.... Would you be so kind as to send your message to me, too? We have a 9 month old who is the love of my life. Has never slept well, had reflux since day 1 that's gotten better since she turned 7 months old. I follow a strict elimination diet.
She puts herself to sleep at bedtime (since about 1.5 months ago) most nights, but only naps 30 minutes twice a day and takes 40 mins to fall asleep.
She wakes up about 4-6 times at night and I usually feed her 4 times. She is very distracted during the day so Hasnt been getting a ton of milk which is why I've been feeding her so much, but she's a big girl, so I don't know if she's actually hungry. Like other people have commented though, boob seems to be the only thing that will put her back to sleep. If it were just MY sleep that was suffering I could deal, but I KNOW she's chronically overtired and it kills me that she has such trouble falling and then staying asleep.
Someone please please help me.... Id be so grateful.
Thank you.... Xxx


----------



## 21helen

I have tried hard to not buy more baby gear, especially as this is our second and last child. however, we are experiencing the same thing with our 8 week old. Used to be a great napper and now catnaps. So far, nights seem ok. I heard good things about the zippadee-zip (it's a transition thing from swaddling to not) and went ahead and ordered one out of desperation. If anyone is interested, the website is https://zipadeezip.com. They have fleece options and also a cotton blend option.

Hang in there everyone! 
Helen


----------



## michelef525

I have a 2 month old baby girl. She cat naps during the day. Has always slept in her crib. Never in my bed or in a bassinet. She is such a restless sleeper at night. She kicks her legs in the air, arms are flying too. She makes grunting noises and sometimes if I don't see her face in the monitor I don't know if she's awake or sleeping. She uses a pacifier and if I put it back in her mouth in the middle of the night she'll stop making noises but those legs keep going. she makes it through the night without a feeding. And technically she doesn't wake up. Last night I gave her a bottle even though she was sleeping because she was so restless while asleep. I woke her up and the first thing she did when she saw me was smile and giggle. She's such a happy baby. I can leave her in her crib awake in the middle of the night and she's happy. She loves her crib. But I know she needs rest. she gets cereal in her bottle at night and that keeps her full till the next morning if she would just stay asleep. If she does have a bottle in the middle of the night she might drink one or two ounces tops. She's not really hungry. Also she hates blankets. Always kicking them off. Any advice I could really use it.Sorry so long.


----------



## momgeog

I've got kids who don't sleep and I've basically convinced myself that some kids just don't need as much sleep as others (an opinion my pediatrician seconds). However, I can't resist researching what else folks have done in this situation just in case there is some solution out there that I have missed. So, Dot-to-Dot, if you're still active on Mothering, could you either pm me or simply post in this discussion what worked for you? Sleep-deprived moms want to know! Thanks in advance!


----------



## torontonian

Dot to dot, would you kindly let me know what you discovered that helped you and your child? A lot of similarities between what you went through and what I went through with my first child 8 years ago and my second now (starting with hyperemesis and going on). If you found something that works, I'd love to know about it and try it with my youngest who is two months old now. Many thanks.


----------



## Aleecy

Dot! Your story by far is most similar to mine- I am at the end of my rope! I have sworn to everyone who has had the "answer", that I have tried everything and there is no baby like my 7 mo old. Since the beginning, he has been a HORRIBLE sleeper.. We chalked it up to colic, reflux- we switched to tummy sleeping at 5 weeks, tried every teething homeopathic product on the market, gripe water, rice cereal, infant chiropractic care, chamomile tea, nursing, rocking, back-patting, holding, (I lay holding him and let him use me as a human pacifier in a desperate attempt to get both of us ANY sleep, experimenting with different bedtimes (it's a struggle to keep him asleep between 10p-5a) etc. we've co-slept, I've tried the crib, we've gone on longer car rides- no matter what or where, it's like he's always been on an auto reset of 30-60 minutes. He does best the first time he goes down around 8-8:30 (which seems most natural lately) where he might sleep without TOTALLY waking up (he's always restless even when he sleeps though ie rolling, squirming, lifting his head up and opening his eyes, fussing for a second, etc) for about 2-2 1/2 hrs. Then, once it's 11p.. It's allllllll downhill. It's like once he gets a few hours in, it's torture to stay in bed. He's up every hour or less and once it's after 4a, it's a struggle every 20 minutes or less. Sometimes he's up at 4a and stays up for 2 hours, which of course messes up any sort of napping *schedule* (ha!) im trying to keep him to. I've corresponded with Elizabeth pantley (author of the no-cry sleep solution) via email, tried the baby sleep site. I know he needs sleep, because he's so fussy/temperamental, yet I'm convinced the universe is playing this enormously twisted (and very unfunny) practical joke on me. Please, any other secrets?


----------



## VJ108

I feel you pain mama.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
V.J


----------



## Helln78

It's a relief sometimes to know you're not the only one with such a problem. My son now going on 10 months. Things have improved slightly with his day naps but still he's waking several times a night... I'm exhausted but I live in hope things will just get better xo


----------



## SuzyBelle

Things seemed to get better at 11 months for us and now at 15 months our little one finally sleeps well and for long stretches and we didn't really do anything - might just be age thing, she had a few digestion issues which are now almost non existent and now she is walking she tires herself out a lot more. Hang in there!


----------



## CChandler

Dot-to-Dot said:


> Just PM'd you.  My kids are both in bed and quietly drifting off to sleep and it's 6:30 pm. I definitely would be happy to share how I did it.


Hello Dot-to-Dot....I know so many people have asked for you secret over the years. I would be SO GRATEFUL if you would let me know how you helped your restless sleeper finally get good sleep. My 4 mo old daughter is exactly the same way. It's like she can't relax or 'drop' into sleep. She dozes off, then starts awake. It's more than the startle reflex, it's constant twitching, squirming. She can't sleep through it and she does this cycle (dozing, then squirming or starting awake) over and over and over. It's so sad to watch, I know she's exhausted and trying so hard, but she can't seem to get past the first couple minutes of sleep. She sleeps ok with a swaddle, but she's been trying to reject the swaddle for weeks. Please dot-to-dot, if you have any wisdom, please PM me..thanks!!


----------



## kpizz

hi dot to dot, can you please share your secrets to getting your child to sleep and to stay asleep? I am struggling with the same exact thing with my 5 week old. thanks in advance


----------



## MilaMar

Just a thought that it could be something other than the baby just being restless. Here are some examples of other problems that might be causing the issue http://safesleep.monbaby.com/common-sleep-problems-in-babies/


----------



## Mingom

Dot-to-Dot said:


> mom-of-4: That sounds just like my girls were. Unfortunately, I do think some babies are just like that. It's not atypical for a 3 month old to have poor sleeping patterns, to startle themselves awake and to hate swaddling. (definitely no way to determine if a baby is ADD but I had that in the back of my head all the time since it runs in our family a lot. My first restless baby is now a fairly calm, well mannered 4.5 year old with incredible focus and self control...so definitely don't jump to ADD based on what you're seeing right now.) I have a recommendation for you once the baby is closer to 6 months old, but until then I think this is just him. We went through the whole reflux thing, too. Meds didn't really help. Tried chiro, different swaddles, different wraps and carriers, the rock n play sleeper, etc. Nothing worked for more than 1 night. In hindsight, I would have given up dairy. Like for 6 weeks at least to see if that would have made a difference. If I have another baby I will stop dairy toward the end of my pregnancy and start out dairy free. It's actually common in other cultures because it is known to aggravate babies through breast milk. You might try that until baby turns 6 months and then if it still hasn't improved, shoot me a message.
> 
> lou10mcv, I sent you a PM


Dot to dot,

Could you please share your secrets with me also, we are at our wits end.


----------



## samy23

Having just read this entire thread, has brought a bit of comfort knowing others are suffering with major lack of sleep and unhappy tired babies, much sadness too as babyhood should be a happy time.

My lo is well over a year old and still very difficult to settle to sleep, restless all through the night, wakes up several times usually needing help getting back to sleep or not sleeping at all. It's been a miserable baby period for all of us and continuing into toddler hood. We thought it would be over by now!!!

Ours is also due to ongoing health issues, which are directly linked to bad sleeping and which we use medications for, but nothing has 'cured' it. Counting the days to our next paediatrician appointment. All we can do is keeping hanging on for our lo's to improve and try to keep smiling, it's a daily AND nightly battle I know :crying:

Time, seems the only real answer


----------

